# Dell Inspiron 8600 Does not Boot



## skywarrior311 (Jul 3, 2006)

i have used the laptop for some time and then switched it off then later after a couple of hours it ia not booting. when it is switched on it gives the power lED on but no further booting.
The POST test gave OFF-Flashing-ON of the 3 LED. do help me out as i got lots of info in my laptop and got to work on them


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi skywarrior311

If the machine has any warranty time left at all, get it in for repair right away. There have been a lot of motherboard issues with the 8600 (quite a few have been replaced) -- and motherboards are an expensive repair. One of the motherboard issues is a problem with the connectors for the AC adapter, another with batteries refusing to charge, and yet another with the docking station connector.

I couldn't find the LED error post codes for your model at first glance, but you might use your Dell "service tag" number to search their support site. The fact that you are receiving a POST error usually points to a hardware problem = usually either a device failure, or incorrect configuration.

If you can get the machine to boot from the Dell Resources CD, you could try the diagnostics from there - or you could try seeing if the machine will startup into the diagnostics from the diagnostics partition on the hard drive (you press F12 during boot).

If you are out of warranty, see if anything in this catch-all Inspiron 8600 problem forum seems to match your error. http://geekswithblogs.net/jjulian/archive/2004/12/09/17171.aspx

Again, if you are out of warranty, you may want to first pull the hard drive & put it into a USB 2.0 hard drive enclosure (or use an special 2.5" to 3.5" adapter) -- & copy your important data onto removable media (DVDs are good for this).

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

The support site that Gary has provided should help plenty. The 8600 series is flawed to my knowledge.


----------

